# Use of dogs when slingshot hunting (specifically Kliener Munsterlanders)



## bushcraftkid (Jan 27, 2013)

Just curious who uses a dog when hunting with a slingshot and how they do it (I know there is another thread about dogs but i didn't want to be a hijacker)

PS, I have a great hunting dog already, a Kliener Munsterlander, (for those of you who don't know the breed, they aren't very popular in the US, they are a German bird dog, but it is my understanding they are used for hunting every thing from rabbits to deer) also if any one owns/knows a munsterlander I would love to hear from you!

Breed info:

http://www.smallmunsterlander.org/


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I do not know the breed.

I used to use a dog when hunting squirrels. The dog would tree the squirrel ... you could tell by the bark when the dog was successful. I would then make my way to the tree, spot the squirrel and shoot it out ... with a slingshot or a rifle. Works well. I do not think a dog would be much help when hunting rabbits or birds with a slingshot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I hunt with Curs just as Charles described I also teach my dogs to hold and retrieve/finish on command. I posted a video in my hunting power thread.

EDIT: the video is in this thread.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25425-my-squirrel-success-and-a-question/


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I would not use my dog for hunting he'd eat everything including my forks...apparently :rofl:


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

I use a springer to flush out rabbits and pheasants and shoot them on the move or try and see where they land.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thewolf2000 said:


> I use a springer to flush out rabbits and pheasants and shoot them on the move or try and see where they land.


I used to use beagles for rabbits. The beagles had good noses and were slow enough that the rabbits could stay ahead of the dogs. The rabbits would not go far, but would rather make a big circle. So you could just wait for the rabbit to come back around to you. But that was fast shotgun work, not suitable for slingshots.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bushcraftkid (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies, my dog is pretty much a natural when it comes to hunting, a couple hours of training and she would be a perfect squirrel dog, only thing is I don't have many squirrels around where I live. (the fisher cats have gotten most of them) Also she is already a good bird hunting dog but I don't think the DEEP would take kindly to hunting pheasants with a slingshot. But once I get my hunting license all set I might try rabbit hunting with her.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

A Hunting License is always good to have.

Did you already take the Hunters Safety Course?

SMS


----------



## bushcraftkid (Jan 27, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> A Hunting License is always good to have.
> 
> Did you already take the Hunters Safety Course?
> 
> SMS


No that is what I need before I can get my hunting license, And since I don't have any firearms that I plan on hunting with I may take the bow hunting course, not really sure though, Connecticut law has nothing on slingshots and lucky me our local representatives are anti hunting so not much there as far as getting slingshots specifically legalized as a hunting weapon, or ideally classified as archery equipment. Also I am open to any suggestions on this matter.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Springers are great for rabbits, squirrels and pheasant etc. My friends springer will indicate to him where a squirrel is by sitting at the bottom of the tree and looking up. For rabbits he'll dig down and try and get them out the hole, and for pheasant he'll often come back with them in his mouth


----------



## john warreb (Oct 8, 2013)

Charles said:


> I do not know the breed.
> 
> I used to use a dog when hunting squirrels. The dog would tree the squirrel ... you could tell by the bark when the dog was successful. I would then make my way to the tree, spot the squirrel and shoot it out ... with a slingshot or a rifle. Works well. I do not think a dog would be much help when hunting rabbits or birds with a slingshot.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


charles i hunt with a rat terrier for squirrel ,rabbit ,****,and birds. a dog that stays fairly close to you and flushes on command is ideal for sling hunting. one of the few times your actually ready for the flush. i never did it with my slingshot , but have taken many birds with my bow using my dog.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

john warreb said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > I do not know the breed.
> ...


I never tried that with a slingshot. I used to hunt quail with a good pointer. It would stay on point or walk up at command. But for me that was certainly shotgun work. If you can take a flying bird with a bow or slingshot, then you are much better than I !!! Personally, with a slingshot, I prefer stealth, as I am much more likely to connect that way. **** and squirrel go to tree when pushed, which makes dog work and sling shooting a treat.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, The only animal i would hunt using dogs and a slingshot would be a squirrel. Maybe.

Rabbits would be WAYYY to difficult to hunt with dogs and a slingshot.

One time i was out slingshot hunting for rabbit and my dog followed me into the woods, I didnt really want him to but i thought i would spend some time with my dog, So i let him follow.

Man, He zipped off in the woods! I yelled for him, ( his name is Johnny ) I yelled, JOHNNY, Come here boy, i yelled that about 5 times and i thought i seen him running back to me, Nope, it was 3 rabbits and he was on their tail, I wanted to shoot, But i just had a slingshot, I cant hit a bunny at full speed, So i just stood there very still, And all they rabbits ran within 5 feet of me.

I was so proud of my dog, To bad i didnt have a shotgun at THAT time. Oh well.

SMS


----------

